# New to Forum; D10 and deHavilland Cirrus



## Swede (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi all, what a great forum! I've been looking for a place like this for some time.

I've been building steam and IC engines for quite a while. I took a "break" when family life got pretty busy, but I'm getting back into the IC and EC engine world.

A couple of my older projects. The D-10 is a Tiny Power castings model and is my most advanced steamer... The bronze is aging nicely. I give it a rub with a cloth now and then, but no polishing.






The next is a glow engine from Strictly IC plans, the deHavilland Cirrus MKIV in 1/6th scale. This one was quite challenging, especially the head which is machined from one piece of 2024 aluminum.






There is some wonderful talent and knowledge here. I have been soaking it up. Great stuff!


----------



## Bogstandard (Dec 17, 2007)

Welcome Swede,
Nice engines you have made there.

John


----------



## rake60 (Dec 17, 2007)

Welcome to HMEM Swede.

Beautiful work you've done there.

It's great to have you join us!

Rick


----------

